# What is this?



## justpassingthru (Mar 23, 2011)

I stopped by the store to pick up something for lunch and saw these, this is the first time they have had them.

I've read through the posts and learned there is a difference between lamb ribs and lamb breast and how they are cooked, they are labeled lamb ribs and grilling is the suggested way of cooking, but they have a lot of meat after the ribs, I was planning on cooking them low and slow, 3-2-1 like suggested in some of the threads.








Lots of fat.







Here's the meat.







I was thinking of using salt and pepper, fresh garlic, thyme and rosemary as spices, do you think 3-2-1 will work?

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 24, 2011)

Lamb rib roast?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## venture (Mar 24, 2011)

The label says ribs.  Hard to tell from that pic, but it looks like a rack of lamb.  No 3-2-1 for that baby! That is primo meat if it is the rack. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok.  I think I misread your post and intentions.  3-2-1 would be good for any sternum meat, but I want those ribs medium rare.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## skully (Mar 24, 2011)

smoke it for hours, the best You'll ever have, make sure how You position them, dont git them to dry......very nice


----------



## smokey mo (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats a lamb...that looks like a BIG LAMB!   MMMMMMMM lamb.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 25, 2011)

Riblets!

If the loins have been sparated, and it's just a rack of riblets:

I say score the fat crosswise, season with salt and pepper and mix rosemary, garlic, chili flakes, and lemon zest in the blender with olive oil, rub that in and let it set overnight, then slow roast until tender. I'm sure pecan would be nice, but if a local vineyard is trimming their vines, then snag the dried out discard, and smoke away!

Serve with roasted red potates, glazed beets, green salad, and a nice Zin!

If this is just half a hotel rack:

repeat seasoning and flavoring steps above, roast in the smoker at about 325 until the meat reaches 100 degrees, remove it, and let it cool for 30 minutes. Get a searing bed of coals going, and when the meats done resting, sear it off on the high heat until the fat is dark and crispy, let it rest again, and serve as before.

You can french the ribs if you like, but I like the more primeval look of the rib meat left intact.


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you all that have replied, sorry for not replying sooner, but I've been busy dealing with an emergency.  I was planning to smoke them this afternoon, but didn't have the time to prepare them last night. Looks like it will be put off until tomorrow, I'll start a new thread with my smoke.  Thanks, Gene               Looks like I'll have to uninstall the new Firefox, that's evidently what's wrong that won't allow me to post correctly.


----------



## meatnbeer (Mar 25, 2011)

I is a moose said:


> I'm sure pecan would be nice, but if a local vineyard is trimming their vines, then snag the dried out discard, and smoke away!


Really?  I have never thought of that.  A grape vine isn't a hardwood, so I would have never tried it.  Anyone else use grape vines?  I have a few vineyards around me.  I would assume they trim in the fall, so I may need to stop by.


----------



## skully (Mar 25, 2011)

meatnbeer said:


> Really?  I have never thought of that.  A grape vine isn't a hardwood, so I would have never tried it.  Anyone else use grape vines?  I have a few vineyards around me.  I would assume they trim in the fall, so I may need to stop by.


the best wood??? in My opinion is grape vine......do a lamb on open spit.....unbelievable...so hard to procure....if it was more avail, thats all I "wood" use


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 26, 2011)

meatnbeer said:


> Really?  I have never thought of that.  A grape vine isn't a hardwood, so I would have never tried it.  Anyone else use grape vines?  I have a few vineyards around me.  I would assume they trim in the fall, so I may need to stop by.




It's nice, definitely not hardwood, but not pitchy.




SKULLY said:


> the best wood??? in My opinion is grape vine......do a lamb on open spit.....unbelievable...so hard to procure....if it was more avail, thats all I "wood" use


X2. Grape vine is one of the better woods, but difficult to source.


----------



## meatnbeer (Mar 26, 2011)

> X2. Grape vine is one of the better woods, but difficult to source.


Hmm....Sounds like a business opportunity to me.


----------



## venture (Mar 27, 2011)

Grape is a wonderful wood.  Fortunately I live in grape country and it is available.  Then again, with the AMNS, I am not using that much wood any more.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 27, 2011)

I never thought of using grape either. What other meats have you guys used it on? It just so happens I have 4 sets of vines along the front of my garden and they are in need of pruning.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 27, 2011)

throw it on your coals in a foilpack while grilling a dry-aged ribeye, or for smoking a venison ham.

any grazing animal, really soaks up the favors.


Smokeamotive said:


> I never thought of using grape either. What other meats have you guys used it on? It just so happens I have 4 sets of vines along the front of my garden and they are in need of pruning.


----------

